# Fluval Chi Filter Problem



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, a few days ago my betta Finnegan got sucked into the filter of my Fluval Chi (5 gallons). 
Amazingly, he survived, and I put him back in the tank without the filter. Now I'm trying to figure out if I can still use it.
My LFS reccomended that I put some mesh over the filter intake; what do you think of that idea? Does anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks!:-D


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

That or pantyhose works well too! Just make sure you rinse them very well and it should be fine. Plus it will be easy for them to stay on without anything to hold them because they are stretchy.

Ps: so lucky to have that tank! I love it but it's almost $150 at my local pet store!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, I will go ahead with it! The Fluval Chi is a WONDERFUL tank, IMO. It just has that little problem with the filter, but my betta Flynn loves it 

Why don't you try buying it on Amazon or Petsmart? You can get it very cheap there  You cacn order it online, too.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4232279


----------

